# Fresh Start Terrarium



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

I picked up a new 18x18x24 and I'm going to start getting it set up. I want some input on ideas. My only plan so far is to use great stuff for my background. 

For new and old dart frog keepers alike:

Is there anything you wish you could go back and change about your terrarium?

If you could add something to your terrarium but don't have room for it what is it?


Who has the best pre-made substrate?


----------



## Cakers (Sep 10, 2017)

I've only made 12 vivariums but I wish I would have put more ghostwood/ cork in the middle areas of the viv. It gives more interest and additional area for frogs to climb.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

Thanks, now that I think of it my last terrarium could have used a lot more cork and a lot less great stuff. I'm looking at different cork pieces right now trying to figure out what I'm going to do. I'll start looking for bigger and more pieces.


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Dont just make a cork background and one basic piece of wood in the middle, definitely use lots of branches - ghost wood I recommend as well, it will help the viv look like a real jungle and most importantly, natural. Dont worry if it slightly affects viewing of some parts of the viv, it will look best this way! Also buy some moss to grow on the wood to make it less bare. 

Make sure to get appropriate lighting, leds at around 6500K are most common choice, Spectral Designs has some really good lights as well, little more expensive, but every bit worth it imo, Id check them out! 

Dont overplant your viv, Ive built an 18x18x24, and with just a few plants(plus some broms), the whole viv is already growing together really nicely. 

As far as substrate, many people use ABG mix. You just want to make sure there are enough chunks of bark and moss and stuff in your substrate to keep things fluffy and not waterlogged, which is necessary for a tropical viv. I personally have used NEherp 2.0 mix which is similar to ABG and I love it and plants grow great in it. 

Best of luck and dont hesitate to ask any more questions!


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

Khamul said:


> Dont just make a cork background and one basic piece of wood in the middle, definitely use lots of branches - ghost wood I recommend as well, it will help the viv look like a real jungle and most importantly, natural. Dont worry if it slightly affects viewing of some parts of the viv, it will look best this way! Also buy some moss to grow on the wood to make it less bare.
> 
> Make sure to get appropriate lighting, leds at around 6500K are most common choice, Spectral Designs has some really good lights as well, little more expensive, but every bit worth it imo, Id check them out!
> 
> ...


Ok I'm going to order a plant pack from Josh's or neherp and pick out what looks best I dont want an overgrown enclosure.

How long should I wait to put frogs in my enclosure after planting and seeding with isopods?


Other than other users here what are the best and most professional (not like frogsusa/usafrogs whatever it is) places to buy frogs?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

LeftyGinger said:


> Ok I'm going to order a plant pack from Josh's or neherp and pick out what looks best I dont want an overgrown enclosure.
> 
> How long should I wait to put frogs in my enclosure after planting and seeding with isopods?
> 
> ...


Id suggest letting the viv grow out for a while before you get frogs. In this time, you will be able to get the hang of misting amounts, you'll be able to watch the plants grow and make sure everything is situated the way you want without the worry of frogs. You also can do some research on fruit fly culturing too. You want to make sure you are ready when you have your frogs!

As far as where to get frogs, there are many places, Ive checked out most of the sellers in USA. Honestly, Joshs Frogs, Understory Enterprises (Canada based) Black Jungle, and Dendroboard Classifieds seem to be the reputable sellers in the eyes of most hobbyists. Other than those 4, there are other sellers, USA dartfrog, LLLReptile, a few others come to mind, however many of those dont have the respect of most of the community, mostly because of just a lower quality raising of the frogs, and interbreeding, not as healthy frogs, ect. 

Also! I saw you mention Isopods, Id put springtails in too!


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

Khamul said:


> Id suggest letting the viv grow out for a while before you get frogs. In this time, you will be able to get the hang of misting amounts, you'll be able to watch the plants grow and make sure everything is situated the way you want without the worry of frogs. You also can do some research on fruit fly culturing too. You want to make sure you are ready when you have your frogs!
> 
> As far as where to get frogs, there are many places, Ive checked out most of the sellers in USA. Honestly, Joshs Frogs, Understory Enterprises (Canada based) Black Jungle, and Dendroboard Classifieds seem to be the reputable sellers in the eyes of most hobbyists. Other than those 4, there are other sellers, USA dartfrog, LLLReptile, a few others come to mind, however many of those dont have the respect of most of the community, mostly because of just a lower quality raising of the frogs, and interbreeding, not as healthy frogs, ect.
> 
> Also! I saw you mention Isopods, Id put springtails in too!



Sorry I should have mentioned that I have had darts before but I am now in a position where I can pick back up in the hobby so culturing fruit flies is no issue along with misting. I'm just trying to get some good ideas on setting up a new terrarium. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

Gotcha! For sure! What frogs are you thinking of getting?


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

Khamul said:


> Gotcha! For sure! What frogs are you thinking of getting?


I'm thinking tincs but I'm really not sure. I really like the cool colored frogs not yellows or oranges.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

Here's an update on how the new terrarium is coming along. I just got the background done now I'm waiting for glass hole saw... I should have drilled it before doing the background but ob well it should be ok. The cork and background mixture are from NEHerp and I couldn't be happier with it.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## dannygalletas (Mar 26, 2017)

On my very first build I would definitely change several things, crowding plants and not using purple jew again, when i got too busy from long work shifts i would neglect trimming plants and the purple jew overran the tank and killed off some of my button ferns by blocking all the light.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

dannygalletas said:


> On my very first build I would definitely change several things, crowding plants and not using purple jew again, when i got too busy from long work shifts i would neglect trimming plants and the purple jew overran the tank and killed off some of my button ferns by blocking all the light.


Yep I'm avoiding any wandering jew plants as they are super invasive annoying. Thanks

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

Drilling is done... not only was it terrifying but also time consuming but it's done. I'll definitely be able to do a better job next time but this will work. I must have changed angles while drilling because half way in theres a bit of a ledge but where the bulkhead seals to the glass is perfect. Now it's time for a drainage layer soil and plants. Does anyone have any ideas as far as plants are concerned? I'd like a nice trailing plant for the cork round up top and I'm thinking I'll use 4 broms for now but the cork on the bottom left has two places to put plants and also I need background and foreground plants.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

I found these at a local nursery let me know what you guys think. I dont know what the first two plants are









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Khamul (Jan 16, 2018)

That first plant on in first picture on the left is a Nephthytis. They do really well, dont spread outwords, and are great vivarium plants. I have had great experiences with mine


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

NEHerp drainage layer and abg mix is in along with some grapevine. Which orientation do you guys like more?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

I got some plants in I might have to move the fern in the back a lot of the light is blocked by the wood and philodendron.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## kimcmich (Jan 17, 2016)

Greetings,

The shiny-leaved plant in the left of your viv (the 2nd plant in your original plant pictures) is actually multiple seedlings of coffee. This is a shrub/tree and will not be a good long-term viv subject.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

kimcmich said:


> Greetings,
> 
> The shiny-leaved plant in the left of your viv (the 2nd plant in your original plant pictures) is actually multiple seedlings of coffee. This is a shrub/tree and will not be a good long-term viv subject.


Thanks! I had no idea what it was and I'll take it out and replace it with something else.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

My broms came so now I have my set up seeded with dwarf purple isopods and springs tails. Anyone have suggestions on plant placement or anything in general?









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## KFilger (Sep 30, 2015)

Looks great! My only suggestion would be to watch the grapevine, someone correct me if I am mistaken but my understanding is that it will break and rot very quickly in a humid environment. I have never personally tested it in one of my vivs however. I usually go with a dense wood such as ghostwood or manzanita.


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

I raised Uroplatus with grapevine, it molds very quick. Cork much better.


----------



## LeftyGinger (Sep 28, 2016)

So guys my grapevine has molded slightly a few times but my massive crew of spring tails takes care of it everytime it molds. I'm taking pictures every day and I'll make a video showing the mold and decay of the grapevine to use as an example for new comers.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

